

Hacker News London meetup on 29th Sep with Harj - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/34527022/

======
JacobAldridge
I've been to a few of these now, even spoke at the last one, and it's an event
each month that I really look forward to.

If you're close enough to London to make it home afterwards, then do what you
can and make the effort to be there - well worthwhile.

------
Peroni
Typical. The first HN Londeon meet-up in 5 months that I can't attend and you
go and get a bigger venue and bag a YC Partner to give a talk.

~~~
krigath
Yeah, I would really love to go too, but I just went up to university in
Scotland.

------
beaumartinez
> _I was wondering if any of you fancied volunteering to help out. In
> particular we are looking for 2-3 people to help out with name badges and
> the beer run._

I'd be more than happy to help—my email's in my profile. Let me know what
needs doing and when. (I haven't got anything to record with though.)

~~~
dmitri1981
thanks. a small army has already been recruited.

------
antihero
Do you have to get tickets or anything? Do I just turn up like a normal
internet site meetup?

I could help with a beer run if I get there earlier. I may suck at startups
but I'm pretty practised at obtaining alcohol :)

~~~
dmitri1981
Sign up on meetup to help us track numbers. Otherwise just turn up. Thanks for
the offer of help, think we just need a video person now.

~~~
antihero
That's cool :) Have done! Sounds like it could be interesting. Currently I'm
starting out freelancing as a Web Developer so I'm sucking up any knowledge I
can get my hands on (I'd like to expand and build it into a proper business).

------
lukke
Can you please insert the event details here to the thread, too? I believe I'm
not the only one who can't access meetup.com due to company blocking the site.

~~~
dmitri1981
Thursday, September 29, 2011, 6:30 PM

Central Foundation Boys School

Cowper Street, London (map) Entrance through the blue doors on Cowper St,
opposite XOYO.

I am very excited to announce the next Hacker News London meetup. After months
of searching we have finally secured a new, large venue that will be able to
accommodate all those who wish to come along, right next to the Old St
roundabout.

However, the highlight of the evening is that Harj Taggar, YC partner and
founder of Auctomatic, will be our headline speaker. In addition Harj will
also hold a Q&A session, so please send us your questions or bring them along
that evening. If you are looking to apply to YC or find out more about it,
this is the perfect opportunity.

------
revorad
We should have a hackathon at one of these.

~~~
antihero
That would be awesome. Somehow I've yet to attend a proper hackday but it
seems like it would be a great experience.

~~~
ig1
<http://charityhack.org/> is happening this weekend if you want to go to one

------
snaveint
This looks great. What is the format like? Should I be concerned about being a
loner if I come by myself?

~~~
dmitri1981
We'll start out with a few beers and pizzas, then do some talks and
presentations followed by more beers. The crowd is really friendly and you'll
meet lots of great new people.

------
shocks
Is there an IRC channel or something similar we can talk about the meetup in?

~~~
lukes
There's lots of HNers in #startups on freenode

~~~
shocks
Ah thanks, I'll definitely check it out!

------
jgrahamc
Bummer. A Hacker News meetup in London and I'm going to be in Mountain View.

~~~
dmitri1981
We've been doing them for over a year and I was really surprised you have not
come along yet.

~~~
jgrahamc
Somehow I managed to miss the fact that they were happening. Where should I be
signing up for notification?

EDIT: OK, I'm now following your Twitter feed. Silly me.

------
rayhano
When Hacker News holds an event, schedules need to make way!

------
iuguy
Is there a reason you chose not to do it in a pub?

~~~
rlpb
We usually end up in the pub after the talks.

~~~
iuguy
I know, I went a while back. It seems to me like holding it in a school and
making beer runs seems counterproductive.

Most of the other regular london hackery type talk events (Hacks/Hackers,
DC4420 spring to mind) take place in pubs.

Just curious, that's all.

~~~
dmitri1981
Decent pubs get very crowded and noisy, plus it's difficult to fit many people
in. A hall gives us the opportunity to do more techy presentations.

We actually started out in a pub and have evolved into present format over
time. We have the hall until 10, so if you are really hardcore you can always
head to the pub after, I can imagine there will be quite a few people joining
you.

~~~
iuguy
Out of interest, have you been to DC4420? (<http://www.dc4420.org/>)

It has none of the problems you describe, but it's definitely worth a visit
regardless.

~~~
dmitri1981
Nope. Probably a Tuesday vs Thursday thing.

